# Having Ham?



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

On February 20, 2017, this USDA Prime, Wagyu Beef, New York strip steak went into dry-aged meat chamber at Fairway Packing, Inc., in Detroit. Today, April 16, 2017, 56 days later, it is going into my tummy. Enjoy your boring ham.
Film at 11:00.


----------



## CrappieSlayer (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks good. I cut a couple fat ribeyes from a standing rib roast and scorched them on the Weber. Not prime wagyu, but they were fantastic


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Venison back steak on the grill until pink, saute mushrooms and onions, toss salad and green beans here. 
Anyone having rabbit for Easter ?

L & O


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

Going to try a new grilling method.

2 minutes on each side on super-high heat. Then move to the other side of the grill where the heat will be on medium low. Then 2 minutes on each side as well.

Then rest for 10 minutes.

For my after dinner digestif'...you guessed it!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Your steak sounds great but there's nothing I'd rather have on Easter than ham. 

Happy Easter Riva!


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I had ham, should have took a pick. Put some slices in it and packed them with crushed fresh pineapple, wrapped in foil and on the grill for 4 hrs at 275 deg.

Melts in your mouth.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Smoked ham with apple wood swimming in vernors and pineapple juice.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

swampbuck said:


> I had ham, should have took a pick. Put some slices in it and packed them with crushed fresh pineapple, wrapped in foil and on the grill for 4 hrs at 275 deg.
> 
> Melts in your mouth.


Yeah, boring ham for our Family as well. Garlic mashed potatoes with heavy cream, milk and corn-starch ham gravey is hard to beat. 

The 4 miles I ran this weekend didn't help the waistband.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Easter is the celebration of the resurrection of Jesus, a Jewish man who kept kosher. 
When did this thing about eating ham on Easter start?


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

petronius said:


> Easter is the celebration of the resurrection of Jesus, a Jewish man who kept kosher.
> When did this thing about eating ham on Easter start?


Probally because it is cheap and feeds a lot of people.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

petronius said:


> Easter is the celebration of the resurrection of Jesus, a Jewish man who kept kosher.
> When did this thing about eating ham on Easter start?


http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2015/03/ham-traditionally-eaten-easter/

That was a good question.

L & O


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2015/03/ham-traditionally-eaten-easter/
> 
> That was a good question.
> 
> L & O


Lamb would be a more reasonable choice in keeping with tradition.

The article talks about pigs being slaughtered in the fall, then cured for several months, as it is done in Spain. In fact, Jamón Ibérico hams are dried cured for over a year, so I don't know why that was thrown into the article. The basic ham bought in American grocery stores have been processed in a few days. Generally in Spain, lamb and seafood is eaten for Easter dinner.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

For me it started b


petronius said:


> Easter is the celebration of the resurrection of Jesus, a Jewish man who kept kosher.
> When did this thing about eating ham on Easter start?


For me it started after church one Easter after mom put a ham in the oven before we went to service.

So today. Ham in the dutch oven with honey on it,brown sugar, pineapple rings,ginger-ale poured over it.

Pork has a good yield in feed to weight ratio. When meat is the goal and a conservative economy is part of choosing stock ,hogs once ranged free and mast crops put the final weight on them. Including chestnuts now lost to blight.
Kept confined ( boooooo.) an owner can scrounge fodder if need be. ( I been there ).

Followed historically with a type of craftsmanship in the past of curing and smoking and preserving a choice product to enjoy ...on special occasions. Even the high holidays.
During earlier times ,outside of "downer" working stock ,where afforded , fewer domestic meat creatures were the norm . Competition with their owners for food even, and needing guarding from depredation as well as further loss from allowing free range.

Eating high on the hog was being well off. Well... for the eaters anyway.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I happen to be a pork eater and love ham. I buy an apple smoked ham about every three weeks from Costco. I package it after slicing and freeze. I love ham and eggs and ham sandwiches.
But today I am making stuffed cabbage.


----------



## HAWKEYE29 (Dec 11, 2010)

November Sunrise said:


> Your steak sounds great but there's nothing I'd rather have on Easter than ham.
> 
> Happy Easter Riva!


Yep!! Agreed. Those steaks are for Friday night with the mrs. Taste great. Money well spent but have to have a Easter ham.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

petronius said:


> I happen to be a pork eater and love ham. I buy an apple smoked ham about every three weeks from Costco. I package it after slicing and freeze. I love ham and eggs and ham sandwiches.
> But today I am making stuffed cabbage.


I don,t make it a habit ..But today I'm stuffed.

Pork is not tops on my list of meats.
Maybe from raising them before , not finding pork in the super market near the same , or maybe some other gastric or subliminal reason.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Riva said:


> On February 20, 2017, this USDA Prime, Wagyu Beef, New York strip steak went into dry-aged meat chamber at Fairway Packing, Inc., in Detroit. Today, April 16, 2017, 56 days later, it is going into my tummy. Enjoy your boring ham.


56 days, that's it ? A Parma has has just become the aging process at 56 days.
1 yr. minimum. Some up to 3 yrs.

Is that a fly I see on the steak in the 2nd photo ?

http://www.prosciuttodiparma.com/en_UK/prosciutto/how

L & O


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Waif said:


> I don,t make it a habit ..But today I'm stuffed.
> 
> Pork is not tops on my list of meats.
> Maybe from raising them before , not finding pork in the super market near the same , or maybe some other gastric or subliminal reason.


I am glad I didn't grow up on a farm. I wouldn't want to eat something that I had to see and clean up after every day.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

petronius said:


> I am glad I didn't grow up on a farm. I wouldn't want to eat something that I had to see and clean up after every day.


Them lil babies learning to trust your hand for their well being , then getting whacked when up to weight...makes killing a deer easier. Not always easy because they are creatures , but more free and in natures care for a while instead of mine.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I grilled some ribeyes on charcoal tonight. With scratch made dinner rolls, scalloped potatoes and green beans. Scratch made clafoutis (raspberry flan) for dessert.

I like ham, just wanted something else this year. We have had lamb in the past, and I like it. But others in our crowd aren't big fans. I think rack of lamb is my favorite lamb cut.


----------

